# Where did the fuel go?



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

OK motor gurus, I was rebuilding the carb on my 20 Nissan 4 stroke. That all went pretty smoothly and it sure was a mess, I'm glad I got the kit for it. 
So, I got it all done and was trying to pump up the primer bulb and it wouldn't pump up. Its new and I knew it worked because I had tried it just to see if I could get the motor running about a month ago and gas was pouring out of the motor. 
The motor had sat for about 2 years according to the guy I bought it from. 
I'm thinking there was a bad fuel line inside the cowling or something, there was one cracked around the barb on the fuel pump so I temp fixed it. Tried it again and no go. Pulled the lines apart in the various unions and there was air going through the line when I pumped it.
I'm thinking wtf is going on? There was a full 3 gallon tank in the bow. I go and pull the tank....fricking empty. The tank was strapped down there was no fuel in the boat (no sole) there was no fuel on the ground. The carb was full when I pulled it off. I check the oil and there was fuel 
in it of course. I drained it and there was about 2 quarts probably. The crankcase holds 1.2. My question is where the hell did all that fuel go? No way it evaporated that fast. It didn't noticeably leak anywhere. Did someone siphon it out and not spill a drop? That would be kind of hard to do without pulling the tank out. Then you put it back and strap it back down? Why not just take the tank?
I don't understand....obviously :-/
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

did u drain the fuel filter and "weep"/suck out the crankcase?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I changed the fuel filter. I let it drain for most of the day. I'm not sure how you "weep" the crankcase. Please elaborate.
I think someone stole the fuel the more I think about it and I should have disconnected the fuel line after my initial attempt to start it. I figured it was good after I loosened the fuel cap after the initial no start.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put a clean strip of cloth and put one end into the case and the other end outside below the case. It will suck out the remaining fluid or siphon what u can out.

This is assuming that the drain hole is above the bottom.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Put a clean strip of cloth and put one end into the case and the other end outside below the case. It will suck out the remaining fluid or siphon what u can out.
> 
> This is assuming that the drain hole is above the bottom.


I love this trick.
I do it with a chamois to keep my bilge dry as a bone.

Tomahawk
If you have the quick release fuel fittings on your motor and tank I would unclip it Every time right after running it. The new epa rated tanks don't vent, just expand and force fuel into the crankcase of the motor while the boat is sitting stagnant


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tomahawk
"If you have the quick release fuel fittings on your motor and tank I would unclip it Every time right after running it. The new epa rated tanks don't vent, just expand and force fuel into the crankcase of the motor while the boat is sitting stagnant[/quote]

Leave it to O. to screw something up that has worked since before I was born. [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys I'm going to use that trick for sure. Yes on the quick connect and newer tanks. I've never had one of the newer ones without vents. Lesson learned


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Its ALIVE!!!! What a great feeling. Thanks for the advice guys. 
I'm almost more proud of myself for getting the motor running than building the whole dang skiff. I will say the service manual made a huge difference, especially with the wiring. The kill switch and starter button were removed when the 1st owner converted it to a remote steer.
Oh, fuel line removed to. 
Thanks again.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Glad i could help.


----------

